# Implement to maintain a farm road....



## weimedog (Jul 20, 2015)

About as versatile a grading tool as you can get that will follow a farm tractor....I had one in Colorado and used it for spreading material on roads, road base and gravel. Also driveway and final grades for sod. Last but not least horse arena's.


----------

